# Some Bacon



## graywolf1936 (Oct 18, 2014)

Doing five pounds of Pork bellies. Dry cured with Hi Mountain Cure for 10 days. Smoking on my Traeger Pellet Smoker with Apple "Q" Pellets at 180 degrees. Three of the pieces I basted (after they reached IT130) with a mixture of real Maple syrup, Maple extract an a small amount of Bourbon(to thin it out). Will smoke to 150 degrees. The fourth piece I put on my Pastrami rub, black pepper, brown sugar, coriander, capers and garlic. The photo is at 130 degrees.













102_2395.JPG



__ graywolf1936
__ Oct 18, 2014


















102_2399.JPG



__ graywolf1936
__ Oct 18, 2014


----------



## graywolf1936 (Oct 18, 2014)

102_2400.JPG



__ graywolf1936
__ Oct 18, 2014






Sunday Breakfast


----------

